# Interesting and Descriptive Title



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello, dropping by for a small project of mine I'm working on. If you would mind answering a questions...

1. How do you present yourself to the outside world?
2. What is your main goal in life that you are constantly striving towards?
3. What is the main tempting distraction from this goal?
4. What are you most hypocritical about?
5. What are your experiences with each of your 4 main functions?

Please be descriptive, and include your type.


----------

